# Tenderquick usage



## mendozer (Sep 13, 2012)

Long story short, I'm visiting family and i'm making bacon. Back in WA i can find pink salt everywhere.  But here in Hawaii I can't find it anywhere so i got Morton's Tenderquick, which was only available from a restaurant supplier (only one of 20 called!!)

anyways, how much sugar should I omit from my bacon cure knowing there's sugar in this product?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is some good info on using TQ...JJ

*MORTON TENDER QUICK*

and
*MORTON SUGAR CURE*NOTE: Morton Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer, or should either be used as a seasoning. These two premixes are essentially the same, and can be used interchangeably. Both are considered fast cures. The difference between the two is that the Sugar Cure has added dextrose and a packet of spice mix. They both contain a combination of high grade salt, sugar, plus both sodium nitrate (.5%) and sodium nitrite (.5%).

Like cure #1, these premix cures have been developed as a cure for meat, poultry, game, fish and sausage that require short curing times, and will be fully cooked. They are NOT interchangeable with cure #1; they measure differently. Unlike cure #1, you don't use any additional salt when making sausage.

*NOTE:* Morton Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer, and the Sugar cures are not seasonings. These are cures that only should be used in recipes calling for curing meat fish, and poultry. They can be used in recipes that call for cure #1, but because they are measured differently and the salt they contain, they are not directly interchangeable with cure #1, or cure #2, saltpeter or Morton Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure.Use 1/2 tablespoon (1 1/2 level teaspoons) per pound of ground meat and fat. If replacing Morton Tender Quick for cure #1 in a recipe, do not add the salt that the recipe calls for.



Amount of Meat/FatAmount of Cure Vol.Wt. 1 lb.1.5 tsp.23 oz.5 lbs.7.5 tsp1.15 oz.10 lbs.1/4 C + 1 Tbsp2.30 oz.15 lbs.1/4C + 3.5 Tbsp3.45 oz.25 lbs.3/4 C + 1.5 tsp5.55 oz.
tsp= teaspoon; Tbsp= Tablespoon;
C= cup; oz.= ounce 

_Spice Packet_: If the spices that are included with the Sugar Cures are not desired, it is not necessary to mix the spices with the cure mix. The unspiced Sugar Cure contains the curing agents and may be used alone. When using the spices with your cure combine 1 1/4 teaspoons of spice mix with one cup of cure and mix thoroughly. If any portion of the complete mix with spice is not used within a few days, it should be discarded (once the spices are mixed with the cure the spices will begin to react with the nitrates and nitrites).

Return to list.

Read this as well...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117802/getting-to-know-morton-tender-quick


----------



## mendozer (Sep 13, 2012)

so this is my basic bacon recipe and i smoke it.

3 lb pork belly slab
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 T molasses
2 T sea salt
1 t curing salt
2 t freshly ground pepper

If i use TQ i use 1/4 C + 1 T of TQ instead of my 1 t curing salt (#1) AND take out the sugar and salt?

To cite that link you sent "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Tender Quick is approximately 79% salt, 20% sugar, 1/2% sodium nitrite, 1/2% sodium nitrate "[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]My formula comes out to 77% sugar, 19% salt, and 3% of Cure #1 for the nitrates. Also, my total seasonings (excluding pepper/molasses) for 10 lbs of bacon would be 6.33 oz compared to 4.365 oz for TQ.  [/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I'm doing some overthinking probably, but should my cure just be TQ plus molasses?[/color]


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2012)

I am not real familiar with TQ but that sounds like a lot of TQ for 3lb of Belly. I believe 7.5 tsp of TQ would be the equivalent of 1tsp Cure#1. I Pm'd Diggingdogfarm, he is more familiar with TQ...JJ


----------



## mendozer (Sep 13, 2012)

well the instructions for TW say 1 TBs per pound.  So i calculated how many ounces were in a T then used oz of cure to oz of meat.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 13, 2012)

The information above on the sugar content is old, TQ is only ~2% sugar, which isn't enough to be noticeable.
Don't use any salt beyond what's in the TQ, the sugar level is a matter of personal preference.
You should only use one level tablespoon (1/2 oz.) of TQ per pound of bacon, at the most!!!!!!
The level of cure #1 in the recipe above is more than what's recommended safe. 3/5 of a teaspoon, or 3.4 grams, is the correct amount.


HTH

~Martin


----------



## gotarace (Sep 13, 2012)

mendozer said:


> well the instructions for TW say 1 TBs per pound.  So i calculated how many ounces were in a T then used oz of cure to oz of meat.


If it is regular tender quick there is very little sugar and sugar needs to be added if you want a sweet flavor added to your bacon. I use a tablespoon {1/2 oz} of tender quick to each pound of belly then add a tablespoon or so per pound of brown sugar. I weigh out my tender quick for each piece of belly and apply it before i add anything else to the belly so i know the tender quick is evenly distributed on the meat. I put each piece of belly in it's own large zip lock bag with tender quick applied then i add my brown sugar and spices. 

You are correct on you statement...tender quick is applied at 1 tablespoon per pound for whole muscle meat and at 1/2 tablespoon per pound for ground meat.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 13, 2012)

ok i just winged it last night, but it seems i did ok.  I weight my tablespoons at .4225 oz.  so that's how much went in per 16 oz of belly. then i just poured in like 2 T molasses onto each belly.  After it cures (and i may cut it short for vacation's sake) i'll season it with pepper and smoke it!


----------



## eman (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless you like your bacon SALTY. make sure and do a good soak and a fry test before smoking. TQ is very salty compared to #1.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 17, 2012)

will do. i may smoke it tomorrow.  i don't think it needs 9 days like TQ suggests


----------



## Dutch (Sep 18, 2012)

How thick is your slab? The reason TQ recommends 9 days is to allow ample time for the TQ to penetrate to the center of the slab (assuming that the slabe is 1 1/4-1 1/2 inches thick). You can get away with a shorter cure time IF the slab is thin say 3/4 inches or so. If the meat doesn't cure all the way through you could experience spoilage of the meat that didn't receive any TQ. YMMV.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 18, 2012)

eman said:


> Unless you like your bacon SALTY. make sure and do a good soak and a fry test before smoking. TQ is very salty compared to #1.


Yep it is salty. Soak and do a fry taste test and soak again if necessary.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 18, 2012)

The slab's like 1 1/2 inches thick.  i'm going to smoke it fully to 180 so it will be cooked thoroughly.  There will be no spoilage


----------

